# Map Tiles Not Loading



## Runaway (Nov 21, 2018)

While driving on 95 north in CT near New Haven-New London I lost all maps for 15 min. The LTE icon went away with no signal. The GPS car icon was still on the screen. 
My ATT cell phone had great service the whole time. Are the maps loaded by cell phone? 
When the maps came back the LTE signal strength was back to normal.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

My experience with this was similar. I was near Coudersport, PA which has spotty AT&T coverage. My maps still had roads, and it still followed me on those roads, but the Satellite and Traffic views were gone. It was especially troublesome because I was looking for a park where I could charge. That is also what convinced me to install a hard drive with music on it.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Most of the map that you see is Google Maps and is downloaded as needed. There is a base map in the car that provides the actual navigation. There's an option to route online or offline in the options


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I know this wasn't your question, but next time you lose connectivity, try resetting the system to see if it will come back. You do that by holding down both scroll wheels at the same time. The screen will go black, don't let go. Keeping holding until the Tesla logo appears. Once the screen comes back it will take a few seconds for everything to repopulate but hopefully your LTE will be back at that point.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I was in a state park where I knew I would lose cell service. However, at the hotel the car had nicely routed the trip to Cades Cove. I stopped for a bathroom break and when I got back into the car the screen was blank. My route was gone and there weren't even basic roads. I would have thought Tesla would store at least basic road maps for the case of no cell service. It was very disappointing. I would have also thought that Tesla would keep the loaded route loaded. Stopping is normally not an issue but that is because there is cell service. Here, once stopped, the system tried to download the maps and couldn't. If I hadn't had Navigon on my cell phone it could have been a lot more annoying.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> I was in a state park where I knew I would lose cell service. However, at the hotel the car had nicely routed the trip to Cades Cove. I stopped for a bathroom break and when I got back into the car the screen was blank. My route was gone and there weren't even basic roads. I would have thought Tesla would store at least basic road maps for the case of no cell service. It was very disappointing. I would have also thought that Tesla would keep the loaded route loaded. Stopping is normally not an issue but that is because there is cell service. Here, once stopped, the system tried to download the maps and couldn't. If I hadn't had Navigon on my cell phone it could have been a lot more annoying.


when you had cell service back again, did you send in a bug report?


----------

